# Scolopendra polymorpha (tiger centipede)



## music (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anybody know what the demand for Scolopendra polymorpha is their a market for this species, and is their venom very toxic.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 27, 2014)

music said:


> Does anybody know what the demand for Scolopendra polymorpha is their a market for this species, and is their venom very toxic.


Massive numbers of wild caught species are removed every year from their home range. They are sold like crazy and are very cheap. You do not want to be envenomated by this species.


----------



## music (Mar 27, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Massive numbers of wild caught species are removed every year from their home range. They are sold like crazy and are very cheap. You do not want to be envenomated by this species.


   Is their venom life-threatning, sorry for the stupid questions but trying to find as much information as I can before I purchase...


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 27, 2014)

It's akin to a bee sting from what I've heard. I'll see if I can dig up a bite report for you.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 27, 2014)

music said:


> Is their venom life-threatning, sorry for the stupid questions but trying to find as much information as I can before I purchase...


No. : ).............................


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 27, 2014)

music said:


> Is their venom life-threatning, sorry for the stupid questions but trying to find as much information as I can before I purchase...


No, their venom is not life-threatening to the general population but there's always that chance you could be allergic to their bite and there's only one way to find out. So, in short. Avoid getting bitten but it's unlikely you'll experience anything outside of the bite reports below.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...a-polymorpha&highlight=bite+report+polymorpha


----------



## music (Mar 28, 2014)

You all are very helpful, and thanks for your time with helping me with my questions


----------



## Gel (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello,

With the information we have have available at this time, centipede venom is not considered lethal.

Check out this link and the authoratative response from Dr. Rowland in regards to the subject of centipede bite lethality. He is an expert on myriapods.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/565413




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 30, 2014)

far worse than a bee-sting, IMO.  Out of all venoms ive experienced, scolopendra's is by far the most unpleasant, IMO.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 30, 2014)

music said:


> Does anybody know what the demand for Scolopendra polymorpha is their a market for this species, and is their venom very toxic.


This depends very much on the size and color of the specimen. Adults greater than 5" are sought after. The west Texas "golden heros" _Scolopendra polymorpha _and the southern California "aztecorum" _Scolopendra polymorpha _are quite valuable and sought after.

Bee stings kill people every year (allergic reactions to hymenopteran bites account for as many as 100 deaths per year in the US according to the CDC) while documented centipede bite deaths total zero.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 30, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> This depends very much on the size and color of the specimen. Adults greater than 5" are sought after. The west Texas "golden heros" _Scolopendra polymorpha _and the southern California "aztecorum" _Scolopendra polymorpha _are quite valuable and sought after.
> 
> Bee stings kill people every year (allergic reactions to hymenopteran bites account for as many as 100 deaths per year in the US according to the CDC) while documented centipede bite deaths total zero.


Would you have a picture of the west Texas "golden heros" Scolopendra polymorpha? I run into a lot of Scolopendra polymorpha in west Texas. Maybe I have seen it.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 30, 2014)

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i247/rmshelley/pictures Oct 23/Scolherosyellow.jpg


----------



## dante ferrari (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks alot like some of the species we have here in South Africa


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 30, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i247/rmshelley/pictures Oct 23/Scolherosyellow.jpg


Thanks! No, I have not seen that variety.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Mar 31, 2014)

They do hurt more then a bee sting. Of the two species I've been tagged by neither were bee sting. The H marginata was similar to a hornet is the best way to put it. It stung really bad, and itched even worse after. Swelling was notable as well. The little tiny local pedes bite me all the time and those are more like a bee sting. A little less actually. I would fashion a guess that you do not want to get bitten by any scolopendra. I treat mine like explosives, one wrong move could lead to a large scale pede-splosion (in which they bite you and spaz out)


----------

